# Blender Question! and a few other things lol



## Kellie Kay (Feb 4, 2008)

OK guys i need some help! I decided to get a little more proactive in my gaining for a few reasons.

A.) I just got a membership to a gym which is great b/c i want to be able to work out and gain too!

B.) I've really enjoyed putting on this added weight, like REALLY enjoyed it and now i'll be able to eat *twice* as much with all the swimming and exercising i do!

C.) It's so fun! lol I feel and look great!

So here's what i want to do, I want to start making weight gain shakes, it's always been kinda like a dream of mine to do this but i have a few questions.

What kind of blender do i get? I figured you guys would know best! 

I want something i can fill with heavy cream, ice cream and maybe like whole cookies and whole cakes... its that to harsh? Is there something that can handle it?

Also while im at it, where the heck can i get a digital scale?? I've surpassed all the normal scales and now even my doctors digital cant weigh me! I'm tired of going to the post office to be weighed on their bulk scales plus its off by 10 or 15 pounds. (although the looks i get there are AWESOME haha)

I dont have a lot of money but it's something i really need to get so i can monitor my gains.

I'm excited about starting all of this but i need some help.

Any advice?

Thanks! 

xox


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 4, 2008)

For digital scales the Amplestuff catalog has a selection of them. They also offer other products you may need as your beautiful body expands. Right now the web site is going through some updates, but you may place orders through their phone lines:

866-486-1655
845-679-3316
http://www.amplestuff.com/

Good luck on your weight gaining goals! You look amazing already :wubu:
Keep eating :eat1:


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks! do you happen to know about how much it'll run me? I want something that will go to 800 pounds. If not its ok, i'll call after work! Thanks again sweetheart! <3


----------



## youngnintogaining (Feb 4, 2008)

This is the best deal I have found for a scale that goes over 500 lbs http://www.quickmedical.com/siltec/WS1000L.html Its a tad pricey but if you gaining past 500 lbs it is a one time must investment. 

As for blenders, go for one with multiple speeds and a stronger Watt motor. According to Cooks Illustrated, the best value is the Braun MX2050 Powermax blender. It is 525 watts so its got decent power, and it has 5 speeds and a 58 ounce mixing bowl. http://tinyurl.com/2fwsvv is the Amazon shop page for it


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome info hun! I appreciate it sooo much! Now i need to save up and get it! This one is perfect for me!


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

i highly recommend an immersion blender. I have a cuisinart and love it, for just the sort of stuff you're talking about. Plus, very easy cleanup. NO need to wash a pitcher in between uses. The whole thing is clean in about 4 seconds.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 4, 2008)

This is thew only product I think I've ever wanted exclusively because of a website:

www.willitblend.com :wubu:


----------



## bigirlover (Feb 5, 2008)

You should go to GNC or online to get weight gainer powder. You know, the stuff that bodybuilders use. A couple scoops of high calorie weight gain powder, ice cream, whole cream and cookies. That should be chock full of calories. 500lbs. in no time! Also, I think any standard blender will do. Good luck! Keep us updated too!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> This is thew only product I think I've ever wanted exclusively because of a website:
> 
> www.willitblend.com :wubu:



OMG HE BLENDED A IFONE!!1!


----------



## pat70327 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kellie Kay said:


> OK guys i need some help! I decided to get a little more proactive in my gaining for a few reasons.
> 
> A.) I just got a membership to a gym which is great b/c i want to be able to work out and gain too!
> 
> ...



Thats awesome Kellie... I totally support ya, and I workout all the time soo let me tell ya first hand. I eat so much more just because of working out (I'm only 165-170 and I still eat 4,000-6,000 calories a day) and weight gain shakes are AMAZING just get cream, your favorite ice cream, and your favorites broken up cookies or whatever else you want.

Blend the Ice cream and milk/cream with whatever topping (caramel/chocolate) then hand stir the broken up cookies, they taste so fucking good and they WILL put on some weight. We should make some at OSU 

PS: I wouldnt get any weight gain protien powder, they just dont taste very good compared to a hand made milkshake style one


----------



## MadeFA (Feb 5, 2008)

Kelly

Best of luck with the gym and gaining, a great combo 

I have no suggestions for blenders (recipes, yes  However, while you are appliance shopping, I recommend picking up an ice cream maker! How fun they are!


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> i highly recommend an immersion blender. I have a cuisinart and love it, for just the sort of stuff you're talking about. Plus, very easy cleanup. NO need to wash a pitcher in between uses. The whole thing is clean in about 4 seconds.



awesome idea! I got one last night which did the trick for me. I'll find a link to the one i got  Thanks for the awesome tip! I went out looking for the exact one you mentioned! lol


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> You should go to GNC or online to get weight gainer powder. You know, the stuff that bodybuilders use. A couple scoops of high calorie weight gain powder, ice cream, whole cream and cookies. That should be chock full of calories. 500lbs. in no time! Also, I think any standard blender will do. Good luck! Keep us updated too!



Awesome idea!!! I went and picked up this pretty baby lol (im over the 500 pound mark at this point haha)


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Thats awesome Kellie... I totally support ya, and I workout all the time soo let me tell ya first hand. I eat so much more just because of working out (I'm only 165-170 and I still eat 4,000-6,000 calories a day) and weight gain shakes are AMAZING just get cream, your favorite ice cream, and your favorites broken up cookies or whatever else you want.
> 
> Blend the Ice cream and milk/cream with whatever topping (caramel/chocolate) then hand stir the broken up cookies, they taste so fucking good and they WILL put on some weight. We should make some at OSU
> 
> PS: I wouldnt get any weight gain protien powder, they just dont taste very good compared to a hand made milkshake style one



Well i kinda already got the poweder but hey im still up for the regular shakes!

When we hanging out mister?


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

i keep trying to post this silly pic but i cant figure out how! lol i hope this works! 

View attachment 3787905301_ORIG.jpeg


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

MadeFA said:


> Kelly
> 
> Best of luck with the gym and gaining, a great combo
> 
> I have no suggestions for blenders (recipes, yes  However, while you are appliance shopping, I recommend picking up an ice cream maker! How fun they are!



Gimme gimme gimme! I want recipes! hehe thanks!


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> This is thew only product I think I've ever wanted exclusively because of a website:
> 
> www.willitblend.com :wubu:



hahaha friggin awesome


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 5, 2008)

Kellie Kay said:


> i keep trying to post this silly pic but i cant figure out how! lol i hope this works!



The awesomeness of this pic is too much to handle, lol. Best of luck with those homemade milkshakes. Cant wait to see the results!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 5, 2008)

Kellie Kay said:


> i keep trying to post this silly pic but i cant figure out how! lol i hope this works!



I would have loved to have seen the look on the clerks face when you bought that! 
By the way, what is your weight gain goal?


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree that the picture is beyond words. Rembrandt had no idea what art was!


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't know much about scales and blenders and can't really offer you any answers to your questions, but if you don't mind the slight derail:

_This thread is the hottest thing that I've ever read._


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 5, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I would have loved to have seen the look on the clerks face when you bought that!
> By the way, what is your weight gain goal?



Well being a clerk myself I'll tell ya it would have been a dream come true:wubu:, also I would have let Kellie use my store discount I'm cool like that.


----------



## Kellie Kay (Feb 6, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> _This thread is the hottest thing that I've ever read._



haha really? AWESOME!


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kellie Kay said:


> i keep trying to post this silly pic but i cant figure out how! lol i hope this works!




go to www.allthewhey.com

...you can buy their weight gain powder in 50lb. boxes - instead of the overpriced plastic cannisters that GNC sells.

I've bought 50lb bags of whey protein from there in the past....it's a good deal even with the shipping to Canada.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 6, 2008)

Kellie Kay said:


> Awesome idea!!! I went and picked up this pretty baby lol (im over the 500 pound mark at this point haha)


are you serious? :smitten: congratulations! i had no idea you'd _already_ hit 500! kellie, you are full of cute and win. :wubu:


----------



## jackvio (Feb 9, 2008)

Regarding the scales: An inexpensive solution is to get two scales with 300-350lb weight limits, which of course you find for less $20 each. The sum of the readings you get with one foot on each will be accurate, unless you shift your weight. If the two scales are mechanical analogue ones, just wait until both needles are steady to take the readings. If they are digital, try a few readings to confirm that the sum of the pairs of the readings are the same. If they are not, try putting your weight on them at the very same time - say by starting from a sitting position in a chair with the two scales in front of you.


----------



## brainman (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, there is a way to...hmm..optimize the weight gain shakes quite a bit. I've been and am still experimenting quite a bit with these to cram as many calories as possible in such a shake and still make it delishious or at least easily drinkable. I've made three variants, with just the taste as the only difference:
I'm not sure if all the ingredients are available in the US, but they are very easy to get in Scandinavia AFAIK.

1/4 litre (250mL) of Buttermilk
1/4 litre (500mL) of creme fraiche (sour cream)
1/4 litre of sour cream (38% fat or more)
50g of brown sugar (add more if you want. I prefer dark brown sugar)
1-2 eggyolks (pasteurized are the best because it eliminates the sligt salmonella risk (0,01%) of unpasteurized eggs)
1-2 decilitres (100-200mL) of vegetable oil, not olive. Oils from canola, sunflower and corn are the best because of very little taste.
1-2 teaspoons of vanilla sugar or the seed from 1 vanilla rod

Whisp the egg yolks very carefully with the oil or blend it. First add one drop of oil, wisp/blend, then one more and then add the rest of the oil slowly in a very thin beam while blending/whisping. The result will be a very mayonnaise-like stiff thing, and well, it is actually mayonnaise - sort of. Add the milk products and blend again until the mixture is homogeneous.

And now to the variations:
Lemon: grate the yellow part of the skin from a lemon (best if you can find them without surface coating). Add it to the mixture. Press the juice from the lemon and add it. Finally blend till the mixture is homogeneous. Maybe add more sugar is required.

Various berries: Simply add 150g of frozen strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, blackcurrant, redcurrant and whatever berries you want to put in. Blend and maybe add more sugar if required.

Peach and orange: My newest variant. Also pineapple (from can, not fresh) is possible. Add 3 halves of canned peaches and some of the juice from the can. Blend again and so on.

These shakes shoul add somewhere around 2-2500 calories to your daily intake. As a plus, the vegetable oil is muche healthier than the fat from cream and there's a lot of vitamins ind these shakes, too. My wife has gained 23lbs since this Christmas thanks to these shakes.

Bon appetit :eat1:


----------



## zbot19 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Kellie kay that is awesome post congrats on taking a more open and public view on this that is really cool i applaud your confidence, your sexiness, your attitude and your sweet charm. if you are really interested in a scale let me know, message me or something i think i can help you out with something really fast and really nice that will work wonders for ya. talk to you soon i hope. Big Hugs and Belly Rubs


----------



## eyesforyou (Mar 12, 2008)

you are the most awesome example of a very big lady who not only wants to get bigger but is being very healthy about it! you are a role model for us all! wo0t for kellie kay!


----------



## taetaegrrl (Mar 14, 2008)

You sure do make 500lbs. look GOOD!

I'm envious! (I do the gym thing myself, and top out around 320-330lbs.) The thing is, so far, I've found that whatever my size is, I can pretty well handle lifting my bodyweight or a little bit more. (At 200lbs., for example, I could piggyback a 250lb. guy pretty easily. At around 300lbs., I gave a 350lb. guy friend of mine a piggyback and it felt comparably easy to do.)

When it comes to legs, I'm probably more of an exception (freak? Hehe!), but I can leg-press a LOT (3x my weight or so). If I was 500lbs.+ - look out!

I bet you wind up kicking serious butt in the gym, girl!





Kellie Kay said:


> Awesome idea!!! I went and picked up this pretty baby lol (im over the 500 pound mark at this point haha)


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

Kellie you could try weighing yourself at a GNC store:happy:


----------

